# Fudgee-O



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

I know it's hard for some of us Americans to admit that in some instances, people in other countries, have it better than us...

of course, cigar peeps, are more ammenable to the idea, since a coveted portion of the global cigar supply is not available to us legally.

foodies recognize this as well... how many of us bypass the American made colas and go out of our way to get ours imported from Mexico with real sugar and in glass bottles? I do.

Well... with my recent acquisition, I realize that I may be the same way about, of all things, cookies.

Sure, we've got plenty of good cookies in the US... but every now and then, you just want some mass produced packaged cookie... it's probably not as good as homemade from a secret recipe, but it still has some value... maybe it triggers some nostalgia about the same cookie from years ago... but is it the same cookie?

I just got yet another batch of Fudgee-O's...




they are made by Christie, the Canadian version of Nabisco... well, at least I think they are the Canadian version of Nabisco... besides the word itself, the Christie's logo looks vaguely similar to Nabisco's, with the whole reddish orange triangle in the corner AND Christie makes more familiar Nabisco items like Oreos and Chips Ahoy for Canada.

the sad thing for the US is that Christie makes most , if not all, of the other Nabisco products, but it is not the case in reverse... which is why, I have to get Fudgee-O's sent to me or brought back from Canada.

I've tried to find a similar cookie here in the states but failed...

I'm guessing that theoretically, it's just an Oreo with chocolate filling, but even Nabisco's own attempt at a chocolate Oreo did not produce a similar product as the Fudgee-O. and the fact that both Fudgee-Os and Chocolate Oreos are available in Canada suggests that they are not the same.

Recently, I discovered that there is a small group of expatriot Canadian and Oreo lovers that go thru the trouble of having Christie's Oreos sent to them despite having Nabisco's Oreos in plentiful supply in their area. This leads me to believe that, much like the Mexican bottled Coke phenomenon, the Canadian Oreos are different... different enough that people will go to great expense to source thier Oreos from Canada, than buy an inferior American version.

Maybe someday Nabisco will make Fudgee-Os... and if they do perhaps I won't be able to tell the difference between it and its Canadian counterpart... till then I guess I'll have to keep looking to Canada for these tasty mass produced morsels of chocolatey goodness.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

My wife is a coca cola addict.

Where do you go to order the better coke?


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

As a Canadian I will verify that Fudgee-Os are the shizzle.

They are, in my humble opion, 2 to 3 times better then even our Canadian Oreos. Plus I think for me they remind me of my Grandma she was my main Fudgee-O supplier.

If anyone doubts the power of the Fudgee-O I am sure we can make arrangments, and no they won't come from my Grandma.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

Linder said:


> My wife is a coca cola addict.
> 
> Where do you go to order the better coke?


around here (Los Angeles) there are tons of places that just sell them... especially some of the more trendy joints.

but for me I get them by the case at a Chinese Restaurant supply company in the Wholesale district. I think last time I got them, they were a little under a buck a bottle.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

K Baz said:


> As a Canadian I will verify that Fudgee-Os are the shizzle.
> 
> They are, in my humble opion, 2 to 3 times better then even our Canadian Oreos. Plus I think for me they remind me of my Grandma she was my main Fudgee-O supplier.
> 
> If anyone doubts the power of the Fudgee-O I am sure we can make arrangments, and no they won't come from my Grandma.


very nice offer.

I love 'em


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

This sounds interesting...I think I saw them in the north east USA..but the Coke a Cola or Dr. Pepper with real sugar was so much better!! I remember when it changed. I miss the coke-a-cola with sugar!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Linder said:


> My wife is a coca cola addict.
> 
> Where do you go to order the better coke?


The better Coke?


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> The better Coke?


_how many of us bypass the American made colas and go out of our way to get ours imported from Mexico with real sugar and in glass bottles? I do._

This is very interesting to me


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Linder said:


> My wife is a coca cola addict.
> 
> Where do you go to order the better coke?


Here is one source that is located in LA and does ship: sodapopstop.com.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

For those interested in obtaining these cookies in the US, here are two Canadian sources that ship to the US: canadiansweets.com and canadianfavourites.com. I have used Canadian Sweets for other items and they are good to deal with.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Linder said:


> _how many of us bypass the American made colas and go out of our way to get ours imported from Mexico with real sugar and in glass bottles? I do._
> 
> This is very interesting to me


Thanks,I got it now...real sugar,glass bottles


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

taltos said:


> For those interested in obtaining these cookies in the US, here are two Canadian sources that ship to the US: canadiansweets.com and canadianfavourites.com. I have used Canadian Sweets for other items and they are good to deal with.


I can't believe there is enough demand for our stuff down there. I see both site off Thrills gum. I hope no one has ever bought it. To get an approximate taste of Thrills, go into your bathroom, pick up a bar of soap and eat it. That's pretty much it.

Got to love the Vachon Au Caramels though!! :tu


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the heads up as well as the sources. 

Fudgee-O, better coke, and caramels, here we come!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Great Thread Jin.....I also love the Fudgee-O and just took it for granted that I can just go get them any time I want. 

Knowing that if anyone in the US is looking to try these I like K-Baz would also be willing to help you get a little taste. just let me know


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

ooo.... I like caramels.:dr


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Four great things to come from Canada:
Coffee Crisp
Fudgee-O
Molson Products
Bobby Orr

Thankfully I can still get the first three.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

taltos said:


> Four great things to come from Canada:
> Coffee Crisp
> Fudgee-O
> Molson Products
> ...


Oooo... I think I remember Coffee Crisps...

can't remember if I liked them... and I think I've seen them locally at Cost Plus World Market.

I'm not much of a beer guy, although I enjoy them from time to time. I forget that Molson is Canadian... although I don't usually put too much thought into where a particular beer might come from...

Like here in the US, Becks is always saying how they are this big old beer from Germany... and yet I didn't see them anywhere in Germany... they must be sending all of it here. I should mention that I was mainly in the southern part of Germany so it is possible that Becks is more popular in the north. I don't think any of the Bavarian areas really acknowledge Becks as a bier.

Also, I can't tell you how many times I've heard people here in the US admit to thinking Heineken was a german beer... it's Dutch, not Deutsch... must be the spelling...

Hey Labatt is Canadian too, right? and Hamms? well maybe not Hamms... if Hamms isn't, Canadians can have it... yuck.

Oh, here's pics of my slowly dwindling _hecho en México con el azúcar_ Coke supply...

and one of the reasons it's worth the trouble...

Refresco!

I forgot to mention the name of the place I get it... (for the Los Angeles peeps that might be interested)

the place is called Canton Food Co. next to Farmer Bros. Restaurant on Alameda around 8th street.
I think it's under $20 for a case of 24 but then there's CRV... works out to just under a buck a bottle. a deal if you ask me.

they also carry Pepsi in the bottle also imported from mexico, but I think they use corn syrup in Mexican Pepsi.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I hate you all...NOW I have gone from Coffee Beans to Coke-Cola with the real sugar! :r Sheesh!! The Soda Pop site was da bomb!!:chk


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> The better Coke?


Coke made with cane sugar instead of corn syrup, Dave.

Kosher Coke is made with cane sugar, I try to buy it seasonally if I remember.

like the Coke you remember when you were a kid.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

My wife LOVES Smarties Candy from England. Its basically a large M&M with Cadburry chocolate inside. She absolutely adores them. She actually ordered some from Canada one time and threw them away because she said the Canadian version had a different type of chocolate in them.

Man, if I had the money... I'd move to the UK (not just for the candy either).


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

K Baz said:


> As a Canadian I will verify that Fudgee-Os are the shizzle.
> 
> They are, in my humble opion, 2 to 3 times better then even our Canadian Oreos. Plus I think for me they remind me of my Grandma she was my main Fudgee-O supplier.
> 
> If anyone doubts the power of the Fudgee-O I am sure we can make arrangments, and no they won't come from my Grandma.





Headcrash said:


> Great Thread Jin.....I also love the Fudgee-O and just took it for granted that I can just go get them any time I want.
> 
> Knowing that if anyone in the US is looking to try these I like K-Baz would also be willing to help you get a little taste. just let me know


whores......:chk :r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

XXX here are a couple of sources for Smarties from England: jollygrub.com, located in NH and britsuperstore.com located overseas. Keep in mind that Nestle took over producing these so they could be different than what your wife remembers. Hope this helps.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

Love the UK... don't like Cadbury Turkish Delite tho... it's wierd and jelly and it's in half the vending machines in most locations in the UK... and I can't figure out who's buying them... I guess it's an acquired taste.
I do like all the different cheeses they have tho... and having tea is nice too... all the different iterations, from a quick simple one at a local pub, to a typical sit down tea at Fortnum and Mason, love um all.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I used to get up North all the time, and I could only wish that the following would be imported to the USA:

- Kokanee Beer
- Poutine (either recipe or frozen)
- Bacon flavored potato chips

The french fries in some Canadian MC Donalds are still cooked in beef tallow too, and they are MUCH better than the US fries.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

taltos said:


> XXX here are a couple of sources for Smarties from England: jollygrub.com, located in NH and britsuperstore.com located overseas. Keep in mind that Nestle took over producing these so they could be different than what your wife remembers. Hope this helps.


Dude!!!! I now officially love you man. You don't realize how many brownie points I'll get for this one. I usually have to contact someone in London to order Smarties.

RG coming bro! Thank you so much :tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

taltos said:


> Here is one source that is located in LA and does ship: sodapopstop.com.


Thanks for the link! Might have to order some Coke and Dr. Pepper. I miss the glass bottled stuff I loved so much as a kid. I wish they had the old Mtn. Dew in glass as well. I'd be set then.:dr:dr


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

No problem. Thanks for the RG.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

I've used www.britishdelights.com in the past with little fanfare to buy clotted cream.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Coke made with cane sugar instead of corn syrup, Dave.
> 
> Kosher Coke is made with cane sugar, I try to buy it seasonally if I remember.
> 
> like the Coke you remember when you were a kid.


I've never tried the Kosher Coke... that would be interesting tho.

maybe next year.

If i had to guess tho, the glass bottle thing is pretty important too... I do prefer those limited edition Christmas and Nascar cokes in a bottle over plastic bottled coke, even tho the glass bottled coke available here is corn syrup... so I'll probably still prefer the Mexican coke in a glass bottle... I think I'd still like to try the kosher coke tho.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I know this is a little off topic of this thread but in the same vein. I am a die hard Twinkie fan and have always wanted to try a chocodile. These are only sold on the west coast and I live in NY. Any chance some of you west coasters have access to these and could send a box my way? I'd be more than happy to pay or send you some stogies in return.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I know this is a little off topic of this thread but in the same vein. I am a die hard Twinkie fan and have always wanted to try a chocodile. These are only sold on the west coast and I live in NY. Any chance some of you west coasters have access to these and could send a box my way? I'd be more than happy to pay or send you some stogies in return.


I can't guarantee anything, but I'll see if I can find them... I don't go to that part of the market very often, so I couldn't actually tell you if they are still widely available in my area. Chocodiles are okay I guess... not my first choice for snack cake tho.

last time I had a twinkie was probably about 15 years ago on a winter road trip to Vegas... I bought a box to take on the road... they weren't as good as I remembered... I used to love twinkies...


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't get them that often but Twinkies are by far my favorite premade snack cake. I hear the chocodile isn't as good but I gotta try one before they're impossible to find.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

You guys better be glad that I love research. Here is a source for Hostess Chocodiles: freshchocodiles.com. Hope his helps. Paul:ss


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

lol..

This thread is going to cost me all my cigar money


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Linder said:


> My wife is a coca cola addict.
> 
> Where do you go to order the better coke?


I live in San Antonio and you can purchase the Mexican Coca-Cola at many hole in the wall taco joints. Less carbonation with the same great taste. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> The better Coke?


This one? 










JK! :r


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> I live in San Antonio and you can purchase the Mexican Coca-Cola at many hole in the wall taco joints. Less carbonation with the same great taste. :tu


Actualy the real mexican coke still uses sugar instead of that damn corn syrup crap. It tastes much better. My little taco joint here sells them. The owner actually lets me buy cases at cost cause I eat there alot. This is the best coke to be had....:ss


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Perry72 said:


> Actualy the real mexican coke still uses sugar instead of that damn corn syrup crap. It tastes much better. My little taco joint here sells them. The owner actually lets me buy cases at cost cause I eat there alot. This is the best coke to be had....:ss


Thankfully we can get them at the Healthfood store?? Laughable thought...HEALTH FOOD!!:r


----------

